# JUST GOT CERTIFIED FOR SCUBA



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

JUST GOT DONE THIS WEEKEND HAVE TO SAY ONE OF THE BEST THINGS I'VE EVER DONE. GOTTA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO DIVE PRO'S THEY WERE AWSOME AND VERY HELPFUL OUR INSTRUCTOR DON WAS GREAT!!!!!!!! I'VE ONLY DOVE FT. PICKENS THE VIS WASNT THE GREATEST BUT ABSOLUTLY HAD A BLAST!!!!! MY ADVICE ANYONE THINKING OF GETTING THE CERT DO IT AND CHECK OUT DIVE PRO'S. I JUST CANT WAIT TO GET OUT IN THE GULF AND DIVE OFF A BOAT.


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

congrats man! I got certified last weekend, and I've already got 4 more good dives in since then.. 



cant wait to do some boat diving.. and spear fishin,.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on the cert. There are tons of sites to dive in the gulf. If you thought Ft. Picken's was great, you are in for a treat on the wrecks and reefs in the gulf. A good shallow first dive is the Tex Edwards or the 3 Barges. They are one of the few shallower reefs we have. They are in about 65-75 feet. The vis has been great recently out there.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Rock on man! Your first hit of dive "crack"...and your already an addict!

We have meetings for that...haa ha.

You are on a whole new journey now!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats and glad you are gettin' out there! Clay's right...it is an addiction but you're in good company! Let us hear how your first 'on your own' dives go!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

congrats matt. does thismean you won't be able to hold a fishing rod anymore? i have other friends that say "when you finally learn how to scuba dive... you'll throw your fishing rods away". have fun down there and be safe man.


----------



## Capt CodeBobbie (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats... and great job! Go on over to Dive Pros and get signed up for a boat dive... We would love to see you out on the water...

:clap


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

My advice to you 2 rookies is this. Enjoy yourselves while down under and take it slow. Don't take on more than you can handle. I have been diving since 1970 and it is awesome, but get comfortable with bottom time and your equiptment before you take on anything else.


----------



## Razorback124 (Apr 28, 2009)

always good words of wisdom lobsterman.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Try and stay in good viz waters until you are comfortable. For some reason for me I have an issue diving alone in dark water, but if I have someone with me, Hell Im fine! This gives me a 50/50 chance of getting ate by a gator now!If neither of us can see 3 inches, Im a whole lots more comfortable than _*alone!*_ I havent dove maybe 18 dives and the only issue I have had is either Im on the bottom or on the top! Practice bouyancy control and get it down. Find the right weight for yourself, dont listen to ya buddy he may breathe different than you and it makes a difference. You might also find out the weight needs to be more center of body instead of a belt. With a belt in head up. So.. It took me a few times to find my center, and get my weight close to right.

I seen it a lot also in training ..... People just dont check others gear. LIke its some type of Puss rule.... Make sure you check your dive partners gear, he may miss a key step like TURN AIR ON! When he bails off without inflating his BCD and hits the button and nothing happens... Instant panic struggle insues! So , do a brother a favor and check your partners gear! 

Im sure *CLAY-DOH* will check ya gear when he dives with ya! He checked mine once~!LOL :clap


----------

